# Black Panther 2: Drehbeginn und Mission für MCU-Hit "Wakanda Forever"



## Maci Naeem (6. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Panther 2: Drehbeginn und Mission für MCU-Hit "Wakanda Forever"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Panther 2: Drehbeginn und Mission für MCU-Hit "Wakanda Forever"*


----------



## Sirpopp (6. Juli 2021)

"Es wird keinen CGI-Chadwick geben, und wir werden die Rolle von T'Challa auch nicht neu besetzen."

Das klingt schon mal sehr stark nach einem Off-Screen-Tod und einem neuen Black Panther. Würde hier ganz stark auf seine Schwester setzen die diese Rolle ja auch in den Comics inne hatte.
Ob man sich wohl an den Wakanda vs. Atlantis Konflikt ran traut?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2021)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> "Es wird keinen CGI-Chadwick geben, und wir werden die Rolle von T'Challa auch nicht neu besetzen."


Das würde ich als Aussage den kompletten Film betreffend verstehen.


Sirpopp schrieb:


> Das klingt schon mal sehr stark nach einem Off-Screen-Tod und einem neuen Black Panther.


Nun, daß um den Titel das BP gekämpft wird und damit ein Rollenwechsel komplett inUniverse erklärbar ist, ist das ja kein Problem.

Bezgl Tod kann man ja problemlos irgendwen in das BP Kostüm stecken und mit genügend Weitsicht hätte man Boseman bestimmt noch zum Einsprechen einiger Dialogzeilen oder gar einer kurzen Szene überreden können.

Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## OutsiderXE (7. Juli 2021)

Sie müssen den Bösewicht vom ersten Teil als Black Panther zurückbringen.


----------



## Phone (7. Juli 2021)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Sie müssen den Bösewicht vom ersten Teil als Black Panther zurückbringen.


Bloß nicht...
Wird bestimmt ne Frau , nicht das es schlimm wäre aber zur Zeit gehen alle nach bestimmten Trends und dann  ist es doch schon offensichtlich was man versucht und demensprechend "störend"


----------

